# Miracle Detail present the new Porsche Boxster S 981 with Gtechniq EXO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Here's a new Porsche Boxster S 981, loving the colour, wheels and interior colour, very nice in the flesh I must say.

Managed to turn this one around in 7 hours flat, wheels protected with Gtechniq Exo, as well as Paintwork and wheels, including door and front and rear luggage compartments, including the other side of the boot and front bonnet with Exo! 2 stage gloss correction, interior detailed.

Paintwork corrected with a whole new system Im currently testing, and its saving a lot of time over previous compounds and finishing techniques I must say, but more on that soon...

On with some pictures, no befores as paintwork was pretty perfect, just needed lots more gloss...


































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Cracking job, love the new side scoops on these.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very impressive :thumb:

How would you compare the EXO with other super sealants


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Brilliant job.

Will be very interesting to find out more about this "new system" :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> Very impressive :thumb:
> 
> How would you compare the EXO with other super sealants


Exo is the only one I am selling to my clients... and its on my sign outside my unit too! Along with Crystal rock of course.... 










Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## vxrboy83 (Jun 4, 2012)

Top job Paul I'm a big fan of you work &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice Porsche :thumb:
Looks nice n glossy now.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks lovely.
Nice Porky aswell.....


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work paul


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks stunning! I love the interior colour, suits it really well! Something about Porsche silver looks much deeper than most others! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks the business, you have some serious equipment there, never seen a gloss meter like yours, you certainly have a great passion for detailing cars, it shows...


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Cracking job Paul!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

stunning.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice paul looks stunning


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks fantastic!!


Chris


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Such a nice car and a lovely finish.

Are you using a new camera? Without being rude to your old pictures those pictures are a big step up in terms of clarity and definition from what I have seen in your threads before :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Some more pics taken outside today...

































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

stunning work as ever Paul. like you said its a great looking car esp with the wheel and interior colour choices. 

proper brakes as well


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Had confirmation from the owner this morning that EXO is beading water at 30mph and lower amazingly!!! 

Kind regards 
Paul
Miracle Detail


----------



## pizzi.antonio (Jan 2, 2010)

mmmh I see particular pads and polishes in some pics...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Miracle Detail said:


> Had confirmation from the owner this morning that EXO is beading water at 30mph and lower amazingly!!!
> 
> Kind regards
> Paul
> Miracle Detail


Have you compared it against Wolf's Bodywrap or new Hardbody sealants?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Have you compared it against Wolf's Bodywrap or new Hardbody sealants?


Of course


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Miracle Detail said:


> Of course


Can you tell little bit more
How they compared to EXO?


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

That is bravissimo!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Can you tell little bit more
> How they compared to EXO?


No sorry, confidential information.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Miracle Detail said:


> No sorry, confidential information.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> Miracle Detail


OK. So now you are Gteghniq and Swisswax man


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice work, you're nearly making me want a silver car again 

What happened to your Crystal Rock sealant you put under the wax??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats amazingly glossy for silver - awesome finish indeed!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks simply stunning


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice work....looks great!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work on a fantastic car. They got it spot on.

See you too on board my advice about resizing your pictures...

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thats amazingly glossy for silver - awesome finish indeed!


That will be the new polishers and machine I'm
Testing, corrects in the half the time, and the gloss levels were off the scale!!

Kind regards
Paul
Miracle detail


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Really like the new boxster


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Looks the business, you have some serious equipment there, never seen a gloss meter like yours, you certainly have a great passion for detailing cars, it shows...


It's is a new generation of gloss meter that not only measures gloss but will measure DOI and haze as well.

More info here - http://www.rhopointinstruments.com/...ovo-Gloss-IQ-Goniophotometer/flypage.tpl.html

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thats amazingly glossy for silver - awesome finish indeed!


Thanks Russ, hope your well mate!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

I so want one of these new Boxsters. Got an 'older' Boxsster S and am seriously thinking about how to scrape together the necesssary funds. Oh and top job by the way!


----------

